# 'Winking' during late pregnancy?



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

And just a photo of her after, just because


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

My mare that has had two foals at least prior to her last one winked all through pregnancy. Though she didn't squat first, it was just like a normal pee except with the winking.


----------

